
Intel Readies for Internet of Things Invasion with Linux - hepha1979
https://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/747615-intel-readies-for-internet-of-things-invasion-with-linux
======
kps
I was pretty excited about the Galileo[1] board when it was announced (and a
bit disappointed they laid me off before I could buy some at a discount).
Might still buy one retail, since it's a good match for a project I have. It
is _not_ trying to be an x86 Raspberry Pi, as it has no video and more I/O,
though I consider it a mistake to hang most of the GPIO pins off SPI. I also
think they ought to have ensured before release that a wider range of OSes ran
on it — various RTOSes, free and otherwise, and FreeDOS, to make it a drop-in
replacement for the ol' PC-with-parallel-port.

[1]
[http://arduino.cc/en/ArduinoCertified/IntelGalileo](http://arduino.cc/en/ArduinoCertified/IntelGalileo)

------
Eduardo3rd
Intel really missed the boat on the cell phone front. I doubt they are excited
about missing out in the IOT market as well. Look for more announcements from
them in this area in the weeks/months to come.

~~~
marcosdumay
It's funny how Intel and Microsoft were the ones calling for the Internet of
Things all the time, and now that we are finally building it, they have no
product fit for it.

~~~
xerophtye
umm... Intel DOES have a product fit for it, no? I mean isn't that what the
post is about?

------
fidotron
I must admit I'm very confused by the "Internet of Things". It seems largely
to be a ploy by big data and cloud infrastructure types to hype investment in
their sectors to absorb information from dumb yet internet connected sensors,
whereas what it should be is smart end devices, yet conspicuously there isn't
much in the way of development in the edge devices, while the cloud services
are all ready and waiting, to do . . . what exactly?

With the NSA stuff having tarnished the word "cloud" maybe the marketers are
hoping Internet of Things will divert attention away from the fact that
they're suggesting even more invasion of privacy.

~~~
Edmond
It is a nebulous concept but I believe it is a combination of smart end user
devices and data gathering sensors... obviously in the IT world any new
(relatively speaking) concept gets hijack for marketing by vendors.

Cheap low power chips that could be embedded in everything from your clothes
to your pills I believe is what Intel is aiming at.

~~~
makomk
Yeah. Of course, what they're actually achieving is - predictably - rather
less low power than existing embedded ARM solutions. If you want a good laugh
take a look at the spec page for Quark sometime.

------
fit2rule
Earlier this year I did some development for a hardware designer who has been
getting into energy-harvesting. He had a Bluetooth-LE profile miroprocessor
running wired up to an energy-harvesting chip, meaning that we were able to
build a network of Bluetooth-LE devices that didn't require any power
supplies.

These prototypes are working (the app is made to render the whole kaboose as a
point-cloud) and as far as I can tell, the only reason these things haven't
hit the market yet, is timing. He's also not the only designer working on such
products - as a result of contact with the LE/Infinergy industry, I see quite
a few other startups attempting to 'capture' this space before it launches.

So I predict it won't be long until we have such devices out there. I'm
already using one of the prototypes to find my keys .. only problem is, I
can't use it to find my phone, where the app is installed .. ;)

------
xerophtye
Remember that networked hard-drive by sea gate? We could probably use that
here too. Instead of storing all data in cloud (and thus increase network
delay) we could simply store it in a local hard drive which is accessed by
these devices directly via LAN.

Though i am confused about why the focus just sensors? I see it as micro-
controllers connected to the internet, thus enabling a lot more things.

